# diabetes with cardiomyopathy



## arizona1 (Aug 29, 2009)

how would you code "diabetic cardiomyopathy"

Thank you


----------



## gaponte (Aug 29, 2009)

*DM with Cardiomyopathy*

I have not seen this Dx before, check out with your MD. Maybe he or she meant DM and Cardiomyopathy (no relationship between each other) However,  I will code 250.80, 425.8


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello,
Diabetic cardiomyopathy (DCM) is a clinical condition diagnosed when ventricular dysfunction develops in patients with diabetes in the absence of coronary atherosclerosis and hypertension. DCM may be characterized functionally by ventricular dilation, myocyte hypertrophy, prominent interstitial fibrosis and decreased or preserved systolic function in the presence of a diastolic dysfunction.
Can use dx - 429.9, 250.70
LMohan


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, but the 250.70 is first-listed


----------



## gaponte (Aug 30, 2009)

I would not use 250.70 and 429.9 since 250.70 states "DM w Peripheral circulatory disorders", (e.g., gangrene, PVI, etc) I would you 250.80, "DM w/ other manifestations". It can be use for "Not elsewhere Classified (previous) Conditions". Code 429.9, it is a NOS (Heart Disease, Not specified), on the other hand 425.8 "Cardiomyopathy in other diseases classified elsewhere" is more specific and gives you the chance to use it with other diseases codes. See notes underneath of code saying "as:".

So, I would code 250.80, 425.8 unless there is another official guideline. Remember, coding is a literally translation from what is documented to codes. 

I hope this helps you out.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with you on that, and apologise for not researching it more thouroughly, I was only responding to the order the dx were listed in in the previous response, however it was incorrect for me to not go the distance with my response.  SO I thank you for doing that and again apologise to the original sender for my failure to do justice to your query.


----------



## gaponte (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh no problem, I can tell, you love coding as do I! :0)


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 30, 2009)

I really do, I should just never do anything before coffee in the morning!


----------

